# Shower Question



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Guys I looked in this thread already....

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f6/ada-shower-21700/

Like what was stated there already I have looked and looked and there only seems to be measurements for the control valve when Ada is involved. The rough in guide for the submittal isn't even correct Ada wise. Most of the ones I've done were the valve and slide bar only with no head or diverter. Also most with a diverter I've seen are installed with the valve on bottom and diverter on top. Sure seems like the side by side like in the pics would be much easier.

So my question is this..


Tex I noticed the diverter was installed side by side. I'm assuming the main valve is the only one of the 2 that has to be within 15" of the opening of the shower? Also I saw that the supply going from the valve to the diverter came out of the bottom. Does that mean that it works either way weather it's coming out of the tub supply (bottom) or the shower supply (top)?

I can't find any info on what the required night of a shower head is, the slide bar, or the chrome hose 90 (if there even is one for that).

Btw I'm in Houston Texas and I don't know if Ada is a national standard or different state to state.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Around here, it's just the valve location. diverter and hand held can be wherever.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

ADA is a national standard.

Link to the book in PDF

Page 211 is the shower stuff

http://www.access-board.gov/ada-aba/final.pdf


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.license.state.tx.us/ab/2012TAS/2012tascomplete.pdf


We use TAS in Texas . Here is a link to the 2012 pdf


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I used wills pic the tx Ada book and guessed. Can't remember finding a hight for the head bar or hand held. It's been a while tho. Plus this was fed property so idk if Ada inspector will see it. The divertor valve on the Bradley I think. Can go ether place. Top or bottom out let and. I went bottom / tub. And plugged the top it then went to diverter wich had two out let's labeled shower and tub. Lol. If I remember the diverter is in the window of accessibility fo the valves ( wich is all I found ) and I put the slide bar low and shower head at the same as all other stalls. Looking back I wish I would have put diverter Oder to center. It showed no spec for it in the Ada book but. If the hand held is set low. Any adult from a wheel chair can reach it and both valves.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Save that link. It's the new tx Ada code. You owe Justme for the link. It's free info but I couldn't find it. He gave it to me too. I have the book on my fone. I remember. It matters if Thers a seat. I had no seat so I had all the room I wanted. This pic is from that link. And shows the page number. Read around in ther at that page and ul get it. If in doubt. Find out who does the Ada inspection and call them. Don't risk it bro!!!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't use the diverter. I hate those, there all crap, and expensive, and never work. Did I mention I hate them? :laughing: Anyway I do two control valves instead. The drain has to be 3/4's way back (closer to the far wall) and centered. I do these all the time, and I do all of them the same way.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

FYI : delta purchased alsons


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

TX.... Yeah I have that link saved already 

Will... Unfortunately I can't just decide not to use what is submitted to use.

After asking the foreman, our office, and searching for as much info as I could I finally did what my office said do. Only to get a call from the foreman telling me that the GC said they wanted the head and 90 for the hose and valve moved where they wanted it. 

I was within the Ada standards but unfortunately we didn't have the page that showed all that in our prints cause our office is too cheap to print out full sets. What the architects wanted was also within Ada so they had to change it. 

IMO that is on our office not us. We can only go by the info we are provided.


----------

